# Polyhydramnios (too much fluid)



## xxtorixx

Hey there -

I am currently 28 weeks pregnant with my second child. 2 weeks ago at an antenatal appt my belly measured 32 weeks. The OB sent me to get a scan done and a gestational diabetes test done as well. The scan revealed no abnormalities (yay) and my GTT came back negative :) But at my next scan had grown another cm so i was measuring 33 weeks at 27 + 3. I had the TORCH screen (don't know the results until next week) and am booked for another scan next week also. I am now what she calls "category 4 high risk" and have to continue to see her, the head OB instead of midwives. She has given me instructions that If my water breaks regardless of if i am 29 weeks or 42 weeks i am to lie on my left side and call 000 in case the cord prolapses. 

Has anyone been in such a position like this before? Will i need a c-section?? I am a bit worried as my first pregnancy was a dream pregnancy with no morning sickness and a straightforward labour with no intervention.


----------



## helloeveryone

Hi i had this a few weeks ago,i had 26 cm of fluild and anything over 24 cm is high, when i went back for a scan 2 weeks later i had 20cm of fluild, so in the normal range 
Have they told you how many cm of fluild you have got??
when they told me i was on the high side i was 28 weeks and worryed i was going to go in labour early but i am now 32 weeks and i have got a feeling this baby is going to be late..
Are they scaning you again soon??
Big :hugs: hope things get better for you......


----------



## LouiseClare

I had this when I was pregnant with Ben, I had to have regular scans to monitor the fluid, I can't remember the figures but it was off the scale in my pregnancy book. The midwife was concerned that if my waters broke naturally and the cord was around the babys neck the weight of the water could pull the baby down and the cord would tighten around his neck and this could cause serious problems if I wasn't at the hospital. The midwife arrange for me to be induced on my due date. Fortunatley the cord wasn't around his neck but I do remember them braking my waters, the midwife had to shout someone to get a bucket, there was fluid everywhere, it was all on the floor and the midwife had to get changed. I did eventually have a c section but that was because I was stuck at 9cms and had been in labour for a long time.


----------



## todteach

I had too much fluid with my baby. I was already scheduled to have a csection though, due to my medical history(nothing to do with baby). Otherwise I would have delivered vaginally. I had weekly ultrasounds because of the fluid. My belly was really big, and baby was only 6lbs 3oz. I had lost over thirty pounds while in the hospital. Thats how much fluid was there, if you can imagine that!


----------



## xxtorixx

I had a scan at 26 weeks and my fluid was at 21cms which is just above normal (10 to 20 is normal i was told) but since my last antenatal appt last week ( i was measuring 33cm fundal ht) i am now 35cm fundal height growing around 2cms in 4 days. My fluid is that bad i have to lie on my side for them to find the heartbeat and they cant feel bubs at all in there. She is breech at the moment though. I get another scan next week. Do you think i will need a c section??


----------



## helloeveryone

Hi honey how many weeks are you ?
If you have got a while to go baby will have a while to turn my baby has been breech then head down then at 30 weeks breech again and at my last scan yeasterday 32 weeks baby is head down again..
I was told when i had to much fluild they would induce me 2 weeks early but when it came to my waters braking they would break them slowly and let the water out slowly while keeping a close eye on babys heart beat, incase the cord came down before babys head did....but i am not sure weather they would let you try before a normal birth if the baby is breech...
What you need to do is write down all the questions you get and ask your doctors. I always forget so i write my questions down now..
Try to injoy the rest of your pregnancy as it goes so quick... and hopefully things won't be as bad as you think...xx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Louppey

I had too much fluid in my pregnancy, although it wasn't picked up until I was 36 weeks, at which point I was measuring 8 weeks ahead :wacko:

My belly was *massive*, and I was referred for extra scans (I had about 5 in the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy). I ended up having a c section, but this wasn't just because I was polyhydramnios but also because my chunky monkey was breech. They did say, it she turned then I would be taken into hospital at 39 weeks and they'd break my waters so I could labour naturally without the threat of cord prolapse.

My LO was large (9lbs 9 1/2ozs) and that coupled with the extra water I lost a whopping 35 pounds while in hospital when I had her :haha: When I had my section the fluid apparently went everywhere!!! It was all over the floor, all over the table I was laying on (it went right up my back into my hair :sick:) and none of the medical staff could believe how much there was!!! They were also awestruck at the size of my placenta apparently but thankfully I never saw it.

Try not to worry about it honey, all will be well in the end. Look at the positives - you'll get to see a lot more of LO with all of those extra scans you'll be getting :hugs:


----------



## Maybump2

Hya,

I have a scan again tomorow as my last one two weeks ago said that the biggest pool was 8cm (do you times this by 4 to get your AFI?) This is just over the boundry of normal but it feels like every time i overcome an obsticle in this pregnancy another one pops up :-(

I have another scan and app with the consultant tommorow but his underling at my last app said they won't let me go past my due date with is in 8 days... I was told if my waters break early to call 999 and stick my bum up in the air on all fours as the cord can prolapse and get trapped between the cervix and babies head or that the sudden reduction in uterus size after loosing all the water can make the placenta come away.

I also made the mistake of googling this to find out what can cause it, i know a lot of the time it's never found out but i really shouldn't have googled....

xx


----------



## xxtorixx

I am 29 weeks today so i guess there would be plenty of time for her to move. I had an ECG yesterday because I wasnt getting any movement. Turns out the fluids have gone up soo much that they can't find the HB unless i am lying on my left side. The MW said its a "wait and see" kind of thing. I am starting to feel so bloody uncomfortable and my fundal height is 6cms ahead of what it should be :( dammit


----------



## helloeveryone

Hope things get better for you..
.Have they said any thing about draining the fluid out, i have heard that you can put a needle in to the stomach and drain some fluid out not sure on the risks ,,but does make you feel better and gives you less chance of going into labour early ( i think.) ...Any way keep us updated .xx


----------



## Niki_twed

xxtorixx said:


> I am 29 weeks today so i guess there would be plenty of time for her to move. I had an ECG yesterday because I wasnt getting any movement. Turns out the fluids have gone up soo much that they can't find the HB unless i am lying on my left side. The MW said its a "wait and see" kind of thing. I am starting to feel so bloody uncomfortable and my fundal height is 6cms ahead of what it should be :( dammit

I am 26 weeks and am measuring 31cm, had scan last week and had increased fluid and also baby was measuring bigger than he should. Had my glucose test today and hopefully will get results tomorrow but i am so nervous, certain midwives will be honest and say sounds like GD or something similar, where as others just go ohhhh it will just be a growth spurt. My stomach is so firm and it feels like its growing all the time, when they check for the heartbeat it takes a while to find and they have to go all over to catch him. I have another scan on Tuesday but just wish i could have some answers or know if its likely to be something serious or my mind playing games.


----------

